# 04 Altima just doesn't want to go at low RPM's



## creel228 (Oct 22, 2015)

Ok here is what it's doing. When I start driving it seems to be running fine but once it shifts out of first and goes into second you can fell the car seem like it's not taking the gas. You can hold the gas petal at the same position and once the car gets up to speed and the RPM's start building it you can feel the car taking the gas and then going on fine. If I turn at an intersection and the car doesn't shift all the way down to first gear you can tell it a lot. It just won't go. Once the RPM's start building up again it will take off but not until then. It will remind you of a power band on a motorcycle or a turbo on a car, the way it takes it a minute to build up RPM's and then it will pin you back against the seat, same as the way my car is running. I thought maybe I had some bad gas so I have ran two more tanks thru it and also used some Lucas fuel injector treatment but it's still running the same. Thanks for any help.


----------



## jcgss77 (Jan 30, 2016)

I had a similar issue with a Cavalier, where at certain rpm's it would not run well at all. It turned out that I had a melted spark plug wire. I would also hold the fuel pump/injector system suspect here. Do you have a check engine light on? Advance Auto/Auto Zone/O'Reilly's will check it for free if you do.

Edit:Also see this thread:

http://www.nissanforums.com/l31-2002-2006/227585-frustrated-low-idle.html


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

creel228 said:


> Ok here is what it's doing. When I start driving it seems to be running fine but once it shifts out of first and goes into second you can fell the car seem like it's not taking the gas. You can hold the gas petal at the same position and once the car gets up to speed and the RPM's start building it you can feel the car taking the gas and then going on fine. If I turn at an intersection and the car doesn't shift all the way down to first gear you can tell it a lot. It just won't go. Once the RPM's start building up again it will take off but not until then. It will remind you of a power band on a motorcycle or a turbo on a car, the way it takes it a minute to build up RPM's and then it will pin you back against the seat, same as the way my car is running. I thought maybe I had some bad gas so I have ran two more tanks thru it and also used some Lucas fuel injector treatment but it's still running the same. Thanks for any help.


And have you attempted any sort of 'tune up'?
Or just wishful thinking that cheap fixes will make the problem go away?


----------



## creel228 (Oct 22, 2015)

I haven't tried very much because I'm not sure where to start. I keep thinking it might be the coil packs but I hate to spend the money on replacing them and that not be the problem. Is there a way to check a coil pack?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

When did you have your crank/cam sensors replaced? And did you use genuine Nissan ones? If not that might be your issue. Hope you get it working right.


----------



## creel228 (Oct 22, 2015)

It's been probably 3 or 4 years ago. I took it to a mechanic so I'm not sure what kind of parts he used.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

creel228 said:


> I haven't tried very much because I'm not sure where to start. I keep thinking it might be the coil packs but I hate to spend the money on replacing them and that not be the problem. Is there a way to check a coil pack?


Before wildly guessing what the problem may be and throwing a lot money into it, start by doing a general tune-up: Replace the spark plugs with OEM NGK plugs; not anther aftermarket plug like a Bosch. Replace the air filter. Perform an ECU code readout with a scan tool to see if there are any fault codes set; most auto parts stores can do this for you free.

A coil pack can be tested by pulling it and putting a spark plug into it. With the harness connector plugged into the coil pack and grounding the plug base, start the engine to see if you're getting a good spark.


----------



## creel228 (Oct 22, 2015)

ok thanks I will try that


----------



## jcgss77 (Jan 30, 2016)

I second the tune-up as a beginning. And definitely DON'T use Bosch plugs in Japanese engines. Bosch works great in American and European engines only. Do you have your check engine light on?


----------



## creel228 (Oct 22, 2015)

I do but its for the O2 sensor on the catalytic converter. I replaced it with a cheap one and I am now learning that I should have replaced it with a better brand.


----------

